# Ah I'm so effing excited for our Retrofit!!!



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 20, 2007)

We're incorporating Make Up For Ever into our store's plannogram.

I'm so gosh damned excited I could pee!
And things at work are awesome, I've just been officially certified for my store's Artristry Team.  I'll be scheduled chair time to sit clients down and give consultations and I get a lovely brush belt (actually they kinda suck, i wish they were nicer) but still! A lot of hard work went into and i'm excited!

*dance*


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Moppit (Mar 20, 2007)

Very exciting, congratulations.  You will be fantastic!!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 20, 2007)

Even moreso now that i'll have MUFE to run to. it's my brand of choice next to NARS, and I was sad to discover that my store didn't carry it when I joined the cast.  But now it's arriving and I'm going to have SO much fun with it.


----------



## amoona (Mar 21, 2007)

Oooo how excited. MUFE is sooo gorgeous but I'm too cheap to buy it especially since I wouldn't be able to wear non-MAC make-up to work. :-(

That's always the first section I run to ... even if I don't buy anything. It's soooo pretty to look at!! haha


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 21, 2007)

See for me it's the closest thing to MAC.  Therefore, if I wear something MAC to work, I can usually compare it to something from MUFE, that way when people ask, I dont' say it's MAC.
I'm working on Incorporating MUFE into my kit, so this would make it a lot easier for me lol.  I can just make huge samples lol


----------



## giz2000 (Mar 23, 2007)

Who's doing your training for MUFE???


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_Who's doing your training for MUFE???_

 
I dunno, it won't be until Mid-May.  I'll let ya know when I found out.


----------



## MACgirl (Apr 12, 2007)

congrats ash! your talented and it was only a matter of time before you made it to the artistry team. I wish you the best of luck mama! cant wait to see ya on friday! btw youre lookin better than ever!!!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 12, 2007)

Awww Pixie that is soooo exciting! Congratulations! YAY for MUFE gratis


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 12, 2007)

Congratulations Ashley! I'm thinking about coming to San Diego soon and I will definitely look for you.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 3, 2007)

yay!!!


----------



## claresauntie (May 4, 2007)

I hope our Sephora adds this line. *FINGERS CROSSED*

PS: Congrats on your certification!


----------

